# 1/25 1953 ford junker



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

i did this a few years ago ( plastic model ) i don't remember what kit it is but i had a lot of fun doing it. hope some like it


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit..........


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

gotta love rust...it never sleeps :thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I've built a couple of used-up cars but never one this far gone. Nice work - it really came out ugly... but that was the plan, right?


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice work Jersey.


----------

